# What happened to all the good threads?



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I was a regular a few years ago - and the board always had plenty of great threads - but looking down page 1 today you all seem to have gone a bit flat and run out of steam - what happened to the Mozart haters - those who added a bit of zing to the forum? Where are the debates between tonal and atonal? 

It's all flopped out by the looks of it - or have all the topics been done to death and now the board is turning in on itself with threads like - random thoughts not worth a thread to themselves

what has happened guys

COAG - how could you let it get to this state?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

charming

I tell you what: _be the change you want to see_

go on: create some amazing thread topics and lead the discussion, so as to, supposedly, reinvigorate the place


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Well we still have Wagner and Nazism threads.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Come to me with solutions, not problems.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

There still are plenty of good polls, fab threads, and stimulating debates - but not every day, and sometimes there are lean weeks too.
You just must have hit a bad time. But go ahead - reinvent the wheel, bigger, better, more vibrant...


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

stomanek said:


> COAG - how could you let it get to this state?


COAG is unfortunately on timeout and is unable to contribute, but he will be back shortly or so I was told from one of the moderators. I _could_ create a "Does anyone else think Mozart is overrated? lol" thread if you want, but I'm not quite sure i can recapture the same blithe and inspired retardedness of one of those threads made in earnest.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

By 'the good threads' I assume you mean the ones you happened to want to contribute to ? 
Gee, other folk seem to be doing OK, even if it means holding off occasionally till something 'relevant' comes up. 

A little patience, Sir (?), or as colleagues suggest, amaze with your brilliance in new approaches to familiar themes.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Stomanek's experiencing something like when a person loses hair or puts on a lot of weight - you only notice if you haven't seen that person for a fair amount of time, rather than seeing him on a daily basis.

Things may seem a bit flat, but that may be because peace seems to have generally broken out for the time being. Don't worry, it's only a matter of time before it goes absolutely tonto again.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

To me, "tonal vs. atonal", and "Mozart-haters" don't sound very interesting to me. But I guess some people just want to participate in the same re-hashed argument threads that will inevitably come up. We have a Wagner and Hitler thread going on right now, and there are at least a couple "modern vs. anti-modern" threads. So there's plenty of entertainment.

However, this forum doesn't add new frequently-posting members too often and most of the main topics have been done to death, so you can't really blame it for the lack of topics at the moment.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

stomanek said:


> I was a regular a few years ago - and the board always had plenty of great threads - but looking down page 1 today you all seem to have gone a bit flat and run out of steam - what happened to the Mozart haters - those who added a bit of zing to the forum? Where are the debates between tonal and atonal?


You must be kidding about tonal/atonal. Those types of threads are unfortunately all over the board. It isn't often that I consider departing permanently from this board; when I do, the primary reason is this constant petty arguing about tonal vs. atonal, timeless music vs. modernist, etc.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

stomanek said:


> I was a regular a few years ago - and the board always had plenty of great threads - but looking down page 1 today you all seem to have gone a bit flat and run out of steam - what happened to the Mozart haters - those who added a bit of zing to the forum? Where are the debates between tonal and atonal?


I don't think you're being serious.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

We are a peaceful bunch now. We don't fight no more .


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

_♪ All of those died and went to Headbuttressia._


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

stomanek said:


> I was a regular a few years ago - and the board always had plenty of great threads - but looking down page 1 today you all seem to have gone a bit flat and run out of steam - what happened to the Mozart haters - those who added a bit of zing to the forum? Where are the debates between tonal and atonal?
> 
> It's all flopped out by the looks of it - or have all the topics been done to death and now the board is turning in on itself with threads like - random thoughts not worth a thread to themselves
> 
> ...


What's wrong with the "Random Thoughts" thread?
Atonal/tonal debates really do get tiresome. 
You may have just come here at a bad time - a period of inactivity.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Like this one?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Atonal vs. Tonal?*

One of the problems I have with this debate is that I have been listening to it for fifty years and no one ever says anything that I have heard countless times before.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Atonal versus tonal is a pretty trite subject if people don't examine the subject from a thorough viewpoint. It just becoming an emotional episode otherwise.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

All the old threads are still here. You just have to go back and bump them.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

SimonNZ said:


> charming
> 
> I tell you what: _be the change you want to see_
> 
> go on: create some amazing thread topics and lead the discussion, so as to, supposedly, reinvigorate the place


_Charming_, indeed. Rather like dropping in to an old haunt after some length of absence and announcing to all there that you were so bored that you decided to do a bit of slumming.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe many have realized that one can't really argue too much on matters of taste?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

stomanek said:


> I was a regular a few years ago - and the board always had plenty of great threads - but looking down page 1 today you all seem to have gone a bit flat and run out of steam - what happened to the Mozart haters - those who added a bit of zing to the forum? Where are the debates between tonal and atonal?


I'm pleased to announce that during your absence, the Tonal vs. Atonal debate was at last satisfactorily resolved.

Those who were so against the atonal finally realized that atonal is not atonal at all, but merely "Tonal." So, with all in agreement that all music of any sort from any era, past through present, is Tonal, there is nothing more to discuss or resolve, its having become a non-issue.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

PetrB said:


> I'm pleased to announce that during your absence, the Tonal vs. Atonal debate was at last satisfactorily resolved.
> 
> Those who were so against the atonal finally realized that atonal is not atonal at all, but merely "Tonal." So, with all in agreement that all music of any sort from any era, past through present, is Tonal, there is nothing more to discuss or resolve, its having become a non-issue.


Oooh - take care!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> There still are plenty of good polls, fab threads, and stimulating debates - but not every day, and sometimes there are lean weeks too.
> You just must have hit a bad time. But go ahead - reinvent the wheel, bigger, better, more vibrant...


Nobody needs a 'vibrant' wheel, do they? Anyway, we still have an active _ArtMusic_ for pollmaking, and _million_ for fab thread creation.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Ukko said:


> Anyway, we still have an active ArtMusic for pollmaking, and million for fab thread creation.


Tonality is God. Pure and Simple.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Giordano said:


> Tonality is God. Pure and Simple.


Dufay certainly had no such thought


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm between cycles right now. As soon as I start heading for the darkside, there will be new, controversial threads. As soon as I figure out how to invoke ancient Egyptian deities, I'll start on a new one.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Where have all the good threads gone?
Long time passing
Where have all the good threads gone?
Long time ago
Where have all the good threads gone?
Moderators closed them every one
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

The mods delete them. Infuriating.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> Where have all the good threads gone?
> Long time passing
> Where have all the good threads gone?
> Long time ago
> ...


Did you do this from memory or have to look up the song for reference? Either way, nicely done.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Who are the 'they' who will never learn - the posters who become too heated?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Giordano said:


> Tonality is God. Pure and Simple.


Which is why, in the beyond our understanding of the infinite wisdom, it was made impossible for man to make atonal music, just like it is impossible to put your elbow in your ear.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

... just like it is impossible to put your elbow in your ear.

Now you know you have half of TC now trying to do just that. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

You ought to get a fair amount of controversy out of this thread, depending on what you put into it:
Beatles vs Beach Boys


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Which is why, in the beyond our understanding of the infinite wisdom, it was made impossible for man to make atonal music, just like it is impossible to put your elbow in your ear.


We are mere imitative primates after all: You _saw_ it, you can do it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

science said:


> All the old threads are still here. You just have to go back and bump them.


Exactly.

Older members (like myself) have seen the same thing. We find there to be a distinct set of topics that keep being brought up here by new members (or some actually resurrect old threads) and this tires out old members who wearily post "See these 8 threads for recommendations for Romantic era lovers" and post them below. However, I don't think that's what a forum is truly about. It's not simply about compiling a huge bunch of knowledge so that eventually we'll run out of topics and replies will only be "see this previous thread for your answer." When you think about it, people come here to _talk_, not just to read. They want real-time, authentic current opinions, living beings interacting with one another. They want a dialogue, not a lecture. For this reason, I think it's completely fine to let topics be repeated over time without dismissing those members as lazy. Who really wants to search "Piano music recommendations" anymore? You'd come up with thousands of entries and all so confusing you wouldn't know where to start. The human element is necessary for us to keep going.

And then I reach my next point. There were indeed some _unique_, provocative threads in the past that do deserve to be bumped up, not so much to inform younger members about their existence, but to actually continue the dialogue. It's not simply about resolving arguments but finding more thoughts/opinions to add to the spectrum. I support bumping up old threads for fun because new things can be discussed from old topics. But once again, it's hard to bump them up because there were so darn many of them, and where to start? There are literally thousands of threads on this forum. Whatever meets your fancy I guess.

The reason why I've left off doing much of my posting for the last year (besides getting busy) is 1) I don't feel it's my goal to answer every question except what I'm passionate about, 2) I am getting increasingly uninterested in just learning about stuff but more interested in engaging people through dialogue about music 3) I'm finding this desire being met elsewhere. That's the honest truth. I'm here to represent what I love and to share it with others as well as interact with what other people want to share, but I'm not here to learn everything and teach everything.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> Dufay certainly had no such thought


Well, you gotsta work wit whatcha gots in your own time, doesn't ya ;-)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Giordano said:


> Tonality is God. Pure and Simple.


Two -- not one, but two -- lampooned completely through in one extremely deft, pithy, and witty blow!

I am both deeply envious and in awe, sir! :tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

What exactly is wrong with the Random Thoughts thread. 
It's been a mainstay on the front page for well over a year so it must be doing something right. Why pick on that one. At least it serves a purpose. 

It hardly seems five minutes since the last tonality v atonality argument. If you wait five minutes I'm sure another couple will turn up. 
BTW - your comment itself probably doesn't warrant a whole thread to itself. You know what I'm saying


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> ... just like it is impossible to put your elbow in your ear.
> 
> Now you know you have half of TC now trying to do just that. :lol:


Of course.... Mother Nature said to Humans "Look, I'm giving you guys elbows, but I'm putting them just there, because I just know the first thing you'll try to do with them!"


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Two -- not one, but two -- lampooned completely through in one extremely deft, pithy, and witty blow!
> 
> I am both deeply envious and in awe, sir! :tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


Haha! Thanks! I did _not_ mean it in any way _negatively_, though.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

*What happened to all the good threads? *

I don't know.

I did my part and created one of World Historical importance: "Gratitude Wednesdays."

-- But of course, even when I post on it, it doesn't turn up in the Activity Stream.

So its pretty much off-radar, invisible.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

It was ever thus. Since community threads don't count towards your post count, they don't show on your activity stream. They do show under forum posts for a user , unread posts and new posts.

If I click on your name and select view forum posts, I can see "Gratitude Wednesdays" at no 6 (currently) after 4 current listening posts and the post above. Definitely on the radar.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> What exactly is wrong with the Random Thoughts thread.
> It's been a mainstay on the front page for well over a year so it must be doing something right. Why pick on that one. At least it serves a purpose.
> 
> It hardly seems five minutes since the last tonality v atonality argument. If you wait five minutes I'm sure another couple will turn up.
> BTW - your comment itself probably doesn't warrant a whole thread to itself. You know what I'm saying


Random Thoughts is one of the best threads, maybe the best. Kudos.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Taggart said:


> It was ever thus. Since community threads don't count towards your post count, they don't show on your activity stream. They do show under forum posts for a user , unread posts and new posts.
> 
> If I click on your name and select view forum posts, I can see "Gratitude Wednesdays" at no 6 (currently) after 4 current listening posts and the post above. Definitely on the radar.


Taggart, thank you so much for the (self-evident to everyone except me) explanation.

I'll try to stay away from the fluoridated drinking water.

_;D _


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Taggart said:


> It was ever thus. Since community threads don't count towards your post count, they don't show on your activity stream. They do show under forum posts for a user , unread posts and new posts.
> 
> If I click on your name and select view forum posts, I can see "Gratitude Wednesdays" at no 6 (currently) after 4 current listening posts and the post above. Definitely on the radar.


"It was ever thus". You could have authored the Bible, back in the day.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

stomanek said:


> COAG - how could you let it get to this state?


I've grown up and lost the charm of my youth. People have come and gone, my catchphrase (your opinion is WRONG) is barely remembered or known to anyone new. Talk Classical has fallen into a pit of despair. I find it difficult to annoy the _dinosaurs_, the mozart lovers, the Elgar fans (although Elgar is still mostly boring to me) and eating Vivaldi is not my idea of a good meal anymore. The golden age of TC has gone, and in its place is this. Even the general sense of humour here is wildly different from what I remember. I blame all those whippersnappers who were banned or have gone awol! Becuase in their place we have had an influx of middle age and older!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

To be honest, when I chance upon a really old thread, I quite often find them lacking in finesse or wit. It's like people raving about Tony Hancock's sit-coms, (as I used to myself); but when I actually watched them again, the jokes were pretty obvious, and the acting style dated.

I think the main charm of these old threads for the people who are complaining is that *they* posted on them!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Well we still have Wagner and Nazism threads.


Yes. Those Wagner/Hitler threads will never die.


----------

